# I want to join but don't know how



## Upgrayedd (May 29, 2017)

Hey everyone, I want to help fold/crunch, whichever one is for cancer. I used to do Folding@Home ages ago on my ps3 when I still used it. 

I read through a little bit of the forums but could not find where to sing up, I am really tired. I would like some guidance on where to sign up. Links would be nice. 

I have been a long time reader of TPU and the forums but I just recently joined and would like to contribute. I have seen it mentioned in the forums quite a bit but I could never find where to sign up. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Caring1 (May 29, 2017)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-getting-boinc-setup-for-wcg.93395/
First post includes a link to register.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 29, 2017)

Yeah, that link Caring1 posted contains instructions on how to get the WCG client installed and configured on your computer. Welcome to the team.


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Yeah, that link Caring1 posted contains instructions on how to get the WCG client installed and configured on your computer. Welcome to the team.



And you can post in our Team thread if you have any questions or need a hand:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/

There's almost always a team member online willing to help


----------



## infrared (May 29, 2017)

Welcome IcePick! It's awesome you're joining our crunching (CPU), or/and folding (GPU) teams. What hardware are you running? 

imo folding is only worth it if you've got a fairly power efficient gpu, I'm pretty much done folding with my old Titans because they use way too much power and don't get as much work done as newer graphics cards. If you have something in the NV 9xx /10xx series then it'd be worth doing. Crunching gives you more freedom to pick projects such as mapping cancer markers or smash childhood cancer for example, as well as aids, ebola, zika, tb etc. You can customize it to run in a very unobtrusive way as well, such as pausing when you're using a certain % of cpu, or to only run while pc is idle.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 29, 2017)

Team Seti?


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Team Seti?


 

Team TPU


----------



## Upgrayedd (May 30, 2017)

4790K undervolted...never tried anything past 4.7GHz but If I remember right voltage was excellent a that speed. 
GTX 970 1442MHz
2x8GB 2133MHz
512GB 850 Pro 
Win10
Probably all that matters right? Thanks everyone. I am about to get it on it!

I believe I am currently "mapping cancer markers." says 2hr 40mins left.
CPU hits about 67C-40C It seems all 8 threads are used as well. Nice. finally something besides BF1 making my CPU feel it.
Can I fold on the GPU at the same time?


----------



## mstenholm (May 30, 2017)

IcePick said:


> I believe I am currently "mapping cancer markers." says 2hr 40mins left.
> CPU hits about 67C-40C It seems all 8 threads are used as well. Nice. finally something besides BF1 making my CPU feel it.
> Can I fold on the GPU at the same time?


Yes you can. Make sure that you leave 1 thread for FAH client. Our team is 50711 and you need a Pass key. http://folding.stanford.edu/faqs/installation-guides/windows/quick-start/


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 30, 2017)

Norton said:


> Team TPU


Priorities dictate that alien messages take priority over Cancer, even Pisces, but that might be a bit out there too. 

[I was doing SETI long before joining TPU]


----------



## Upgrayedd (May 30, 2017)

So when running 100% usage at 100% of the time I average around 65-67C for "Mapping Cancer Markers."
I was reading something about lowering it to be more efficient. Will running 100/100 be any less efficient than say 100/75 besides on the heat. I would think they would both suck the same amount of electricity, one is just doing it over a longer period..right? so the only issue with 100/100 is heat? Because I am fine with 67C if they all average the same heat output.

EDIT: One last question. How do I leave a thread for F@H? I feel dumb for even asking this.


----------



## Final_Fighter (May 30, 2017)

thanks for asking the question @IcePick. ive been looking into this myself.


----------



## Caring1 (May 30, 2017)

IcePick said:


> EDIT: One last question. How do I leave a thread for F@H? I feel dumb for even asking this.


In the "advanced view" in the BOINC manager, got to "options" then "computing preferences" you can then set a % of CPU's.
It won't actually free a core or thread, but reduces the overall load so you can fold.


----------



## Upgrayedd (May 30, 2017)

Ok.. pretty sure this is the last question for now, how do I get a PassKey


Caring1 said:


> In the "advanced view" in the BOINC manager, got to "options" then "computing preferences" you can then set a % of CPU's.
> It won't actually free a core or thread, but reduces the overall load so you can fold.


After doing this I noticed my CPU went to 100% constant. I am wondering, in the F@H client, if you can turn off CPU folding as it doesn't seem to be doing anything close to what the GPU is doing. 

My question is, in the F@H client, under Configure-Slots, can I click on the CPU and choose "remove" and the CPU folding will the stop so I can crunch instead with it or does F@H need to do both?


----------



## mstenholm (May 30, 2017)

IcePick said:


> Ok.. pretty sure this is the last question for now, how do I get a PassKey
> 
> After doing this I noticed my CPU went to 100% constant. I am wondering, in the F@H client, if you can turn off CPU folding as it doesn't seem to be doing anything close to what the GPU is doing.
> 
> My question is, in the F@H client, under Configure-Slots, can I click on the CPU and choose "remove" and the CPU folding will the stop so I can crunch instead with it or does F@H need to do both?


Remove the CPU under Configure-Slots otherwise you will fold on the CPU at the same time as you crunch. Anyway CPU folding is not worth it. Stick to WCG with the 7 threads. The FAH client takes very close to 100 % of a thread with a NVidea. Your 970 should do +300k PPD once you have completed the 10 first units. After 10 units you get the bonus.


----------



## Upgrayedd (May 30, 2017)

314k per day for GTX 970 @ 1442MHz.
I got BOINC running 85/70
Removed CPU from F@H
GPU is a steady 70C. while the CPU is around the same, 67-70C. These temps are fine right? CPU at 1.217v..I used to have it at 1.18 but I messed with something in BIOS and can't get it back down. GPU is at 1.187v I have no idea how high that is of voltage for a GPU.

EDIT: I left this on overnight while I slept and the temps did not seem to move at all.

I would like to thank everyone for helping me get started. Do I have a reason to finally get a watercooling setup?


----------

